# Tofu McNuggets Served in Japan's McDonalds



## SeaBreeze (Aug 5, 2014)

McDonalds, doing it all for you, lol.  http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/07/29/it-has-happened-tofu-mcnugget-japan_n_5630297.html#


----------

